# Water Heater Problem



## slarose01 (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a 2006 Outback 26RS. I seem to have a problem with the electric water heater. I've checked to make sure there is water in the tank.

When I turn the switch on for the electric water heater:

1) The light never goes out
2) The AC power cord gets extremely hot after about 20 minutes.
3) Eventually it will start tripping the circuit breaker at the AC hookup.

If you leave it plugged in, the water heater actually works fine, but obviously something is wrong.

Any suggestions before I take it back to the dealer?

Thanks.

Steve LaRose


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

I don't know what the problem is, but I would not leave it turned on until you get it checked out. If the AC cord is getting hot only when the water heater is on, then it is drawing WAY TOO much current.

I would worry about burning something up and potentially starting a fire. If you know someone who is good with electrical stuff, have them try to look at it.

Keep us posted when you figure out what the problem is.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The switch that lights up (is it on the control panel with water levels,fresh,black,gray) I thought that was for water heater on propane. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=10009 .The 120vac switch for my HWH is on the jbox on the heater http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=10010 . James


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a few more questions? Where were you when this happened? What else was on/working (A/C, Microwave). Do you have a Line Voltage Monitor http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Parts-Acces...tem250264278966 . James


----------



## Sierrab24r (Apr 2, 2006)

I guess there were a few differences in the year models. I have a 05 25RSS and there are separate switches on the control panel inside for gas and electric water heating. I do not need to flip a switch at the water heater itself to turn on the electric element.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

The red light on either of the HW Heater switches (electric or gas) should stay lit whenever you have that mode selected - regardless of whether the heater is heating water or not. That strategy allows you to know if the heater is turned ON or OFF, and which mode it is in. (And you should be able to safely run it on both modes at the same time, to speed up recovery time - as in a family's worth of showers.) Before we leave a campground, I always check to see that those lights are not lit.

But it sounds like you definately have a problem with the electric mode that should be corrected before you use it in that mode again. Until then, I'd stick with gas mode only.

Mike


----------

